# Happy Mother's Day



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Happy Mother's Day to ALL the Mommies! 

The reason I've posted this in the sex area is that I'm giving every mom a 15% off discount coupon code at HappyHer.com. Just use SEXYMOM during the checkout to get the savings until May 31.

I hope everyone's day is filled with love and relaxation, and special pampering!


----------

